# J’ai reçu une Apple Watch américaine en remplacement de la mienne qui était française.



## Mcbm (28 Juillet 2020)

Il y a deux semaine, j’ai du renvoyer mon Apple Watch en réparation. Ayant l’AppleCare +, je demande le remplacement express. Jusque là tout va bien, à la réception de la remplaçante, je place la mienne dans la boîte et la donne au livreur. 
Je vais pour configurer la nouvelle mais petit soucis, impossible d’ajouter le forfait cellulaire. 
Je regarde dans réglage, information et modèle et je compare le numéro de modèle avec le site d’Apple. 
Elle porte le numéro de modèle A1976, modèle qui correspond au marché américain. 
Je rappelle l’assistance, je leur explique la situation mais pour eux ce n’est pas possible, le centre de réparation n’a pas de modèle américain mais que des modèles Européens. Pourtant celle que j’ai entre les mains est bien américaine, la personne ne voulait rien savoir, pour elle, il faut que je me que je rende dans le pays d’achat de la montre. Je demande à avoir un superviseur, je lui explique à nouveau la situation. Pareil, c’est impossible que ça arrive. En insistant, elle vérifie les renseignements à propos du modèle d’origine qui est bien français et ceux de celle que j’ai reçu. Elle fini par admettre qu’il y a eu un problème pendant le traitement de la réparation. 
Elle essaie de mettre en place un enlèvement mais comme c’est un modèle américain, impossible de la faire rapatrier dans leur centre. Elle me conseille de prendre rendez-vous au Genius Bar, chose faite. 
Je m’y rends cet après-midi, encore une fois, je dois expliquer la situation. Au Genius Bar, même son de cloche, mais ils vont quand même l’envoyer en centre de réparation sans certitude qu’elle soit remplacée par un modèle européen puisqu’ils font l’échange par un modèle identique. En gros, je renvoie un modèle américain avec le risque de récupérer un modèle américain. 
Je sens que ça va être compliqué de leur faire comprendre qu’à la base, la mienne était française et que c’est eux qui ont fait l’erreur. 

C’est déjà arrivé à quelqu’un ce genre de situation ? Es-tu que ça c’est terminé correctement ?


----------



## fousfous (28 Juillet 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> sans certitude qu’elle soit remplacée par un modèle européen puisqu’ils font l’échange par un modèle identique.


C'est dommage qu'ils te disent ça parce que justement ils t'ont pas envoyé un modele identique...
Ce serait étonnant qu'ils n'aient pas de procédure en cas d'erreur dans l'envois, courage.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

C'est vraiment une histoire de fou ! 
Bon courage pour ce changement


----------



## Mcbm (28 Juillet 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est dommage qu'ils te disent ça parce que justement ils t'ont pas envoyé un modele identique...
> Ce serait étonnant qu'ils n'aient pas de procédure en cas d'erreur dans l'envois, courage.



Le superviseur que j’ai eu au téléphone m’a expliqué que le centre de réparation des pays bas ne reçois que des appareils européens. En ce qui concerne les modèles américain, ils vont dans un autre centre de réparation. C’est pour cette raison qu’elle ne comprends pas comment j’ai pu recevoir une Apple Watch américaine.


----------



## Mcbm (28 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment une histoire de fou !
> Bon courage pour ce changement



Je sens que va en falloir du courage et de la patience aussi. 
Après je ne suis pas sans Apple Watch, j’ai ma série 5 et cas où j’ai encore ma série 0.


----------



## lostOzone (28 Juillet 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> Le superviseur que j’ai eu au téléphone m’a expliqué que le centre de réparation des pays bas ne reçois que des appareils européens. En ce qui concerne les modèles américain, ils vont dans un autre centre de réparation. C’est pour cette raison qu’elle ne comprends pas comment j’ai pu recevoir une Apple Watch américaine.



Y rien a comprendre une erreur ça arrive. Il faut rechercher et corriger l’erreur maintenant.
Bon courage.


----------



## Mcbm (28 Juillet 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Y rien a comprendre une erreur ça arrive. Il faut rechercher et corriger l’erreur maintenant.
> Bon courage.



Exactement, l’erreur est humaine et je ne leur veux pas. La seule chose que je veux, c’est qu’elle me soit remplacée par un modèle européen sans trop de complications.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juillet 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Y rien a comprendre une erreur ça arrive. Il faut rechercher et corriger l’erreur maintenant.
> Bon courage.


Tu m'as enlevé les mots du clavier


----------



## LaJague (29 Juillet 2020)

C’est aberrant ! 
Oui une erreur ça arrive, mais ça doit se corriger au plus vite ! 
LRAR de mise en demeure, c’est con mais si il faut en arriver là ....


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> C’est aberrant !
> Oui une erreur ça arrive, mais ça doit se corriger au plus vite !
> LRAR de mise en demeure, c’est con mais si il faut en arriver là ....


Je ne pense pas que notre ami aura gain de cause de cette façon-là !


Mcbm a dit:


> Exactement, l’erreur est humaine et je ne leur veux pas. La seule chose que je veux, c’est qu’elle me soit remplacée par un modèle européen sans trop de complications.


Où as-tu acheté ton Apple Watch, en France ? Si oui, pourquoi tu n'as pas pensé à fournir la facture, soit celle délivrée par mail ou celle du magasin en France, que ce soit un Apple Store ou autre enseigne ? Là, il n'y aurait plus aucune ambiguïté. Je t'invite donc à reprendre contact avec Apple, demander un interlocuteur de niveau supérieur en expliquant que tu peux fournir la facture officielle à son adresse mail pour prouver ta bonne foi.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> C’est aberrant !
> Oui une erreur ça arrive, mais ça doit se corriger au plus vite !
> LRAR de mise en demeure, c’est con mais si il faut en arriver là ....


Apple a toutes les informations 
Numéro de surie et date d'achat de la watch 
Numéro de serie de la montre d'échange  

Cela ne devrait pas être compliqué


----------



## Mcbm (30 Juillet 2020)

Je n’irais pas jusqu’à envoyer une LRAR surtout que ça n’apportera rien. 

Quand je me suis déplacé à l’Apple Store, je leur ai fourni la facture d’achat qui venait du même Apple Store. Ils ont bien vu que la montre d’origine était bien française et pas américaine. 
Le soucis vient plutôt de leur centre de réparation. Ils m’ont expliqué que l’erreur venait bien de là-bas mais que maintenant il va falloir trouver la solution pour en récupérer une française. 
Pour ça, il faut que le centre de réparation fait à nouveau l’échange à partir du numéro de série de celle d’origine ( le modèle français acheté en Apple Store Français ) et non pas de celle que j’ai reçu en échange sinon je risque soit de récupérer celle que j’ai reçu parce que pour le centre de réparation, l’Apple Watch est fonctionnelle a 100% soit de récupérer un autre modèle américain et pour le responsable du Genius Bar, si ils suivent la procédure de réparation normal, c’est ce qui risque d’arriver, pour lui, ils vont probablement me retourner un modèle américain. Le responsable a tout détaillé le soucis dans le dossier en espérant qu’ils comprennent l’erreur. 
Le plus compliqué est de faire comprendre au centre de réparation qu’il y a eu une erreur de modèle lors du premier échange, facture d’achat à l’appuie ou pas. 
Pour l’instant je n’ai aucune nouvelle de qui que ce soit.
Le suivi de réparation indique depuis le 28 Juillets, "réparation demandé".


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> Le plus compliqué est de faire comprendre au centre de réparation qu’il y a eu une erreur de modèle lors du premier échange, facture d’achat à l’appuie ou pas.


J'insisterais gentiment en téléphonant de nouveau et toujours en demandant un responsable supérieur. Tu mentionnes donc que tu as été dans l'Apple Store ou tu as fait ton achat en précisant bien que tu as présenté la facture délivrée par cet Apple Store. Ensuite, toi en tant qu'utilisateur mettant en oeuvre la garantie face à un dysfonctionnement, peu t'importes à quel moment il y a eu un cafouillage, ce n'est pas ton problème, mais le leur. Le tout est de le dire gentiment, mais fermement étant donné que tu peux prouver ta bonne foi facture à l'appui.


----------



## Mcbm (30 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'insisterais gentiment en téléphonant de nouveau et toujours en demandant un responsable supérieur. Tu mentionnes donc que tu as été dans l'Apple Store ou tu as fait ton achat en précisant bien que tu as présenté la facture délivrée par cet Apple Store. Ensuite, toi en tant qu'utilisateur mettant en oeuvre la garantie face à un dysfonctionnement, peu t'importes à quel moment il y a eu un cafouillage, ce n'est pas ton problème, mais le leur. Le tout est de le dire gentiment, mais fermement étant donné que tu peux prouver ta bonne foi facture à l'appui.



C’est ce que je veux faire, ça ne sert à rien d’entrer en conflit avec eux surtout que ça n’apportera absolument rien, bien au contraire. Je vais d’abord attendre de voir comment ça se présente et si je récupère un modèle américain, à ce moment là, je les appellerai en expliquant une nouvelle fois la situation et que c’est à eux de se débrouiller pour la résoudre. Peu m’importe la façon mais qu’ils m’expédie une Apple Watch Européenne. 
Moi, de mon côté, j’ai le mail de confirmation de l’échange express du modèle d’origine avec son numéro de série, et le numéro de série de celle que j’ai reçu à la place. J’ai également la facture d’achat de l’Apple Store et une capture d’écran de mon iPhone avec l’Apple Watch originale enregistrée dans mes appareils où le numéro de série apparaît.


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2020)

Tiens nous au courant de la suite, ça sera intéressant.


----------



## Mcbm (30 Juillet 2020)

Ok, je vous dirais comment ça se passe dès que j’en sais plus.


----------



## Mcbm (31 Juillet 2020)

Un peu de nouvelle, j’ai reçu un mail de l’assistance me disant " produit de remplacement en attente ". J’espère que ce sera un modèle européen cette fois-ci. 
Début de semaine prochaine, je serai fixé.


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> Début de semaine prochaine, je serai fixé.


Bien évidement, on aimerait connaître la fin de ta saga.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> Un peu de nouvelle, j’ai reçu un mail de l’assistance me disant " produit de remplacement en attente ". J’espère que ce sera un modèle européen cette fois-ci.
> Début de semaine prochaine, je serai fixé.


Je croise les doigts pour vous


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2020)

Vivement la suite. C'est complètement ubuesque comme situation.


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2020)

J’ai reçu l’Apple Watch ce matin. Première chose que j’ai fais, c’est regarder si il s’agissait cette fois-ci d’un modèle Européen. Et bien non, c’est encore un modèle Américain et toujours impossible d’activer le cellulaire. 

Je vais contacter l’assistance et leur expliquer clairement et gentiment la situation, que cette fois, je ne retournerais pas à l’Apple store mais qu’ils viennent la récupérer par transporteur, peu importe qu’elle soit Américaine, Française ou de n’importe quel pays, je ne referais pas 140km pour le même problème alors que je n’y suis pour rien. 
Qu’ils trouvent une solution avec le centre de réparation pour me renvoyer un modèle Européen.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2020)

Ah Me.....
Pas de chance
Demandez aussi un geste commercial pour votre investissement 
Apple offre parfois des bons d'achats


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2020)

Là, c'est quand même du foutage de gueule chez Apple. On te dit qu'un modèle américain ne peut pas être officiellement remplacé par autre chose qu'un modèle américain, mais eux ils ont réussi, par erreur, à remplacer un modèle français par un américain. Bref, il y a des bras cassés chez Apple, mais des gens qui ne réfléchissent pas beaucoup, du moins dans ton cas.


----------



## fousfous (3 Août 2020)

Va falloir remonter quelques niveaux plus haut dans la hiérarchie quand tu appelleras...


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2020)

Petit retour après appel à l’assistance. Après plus d’une heure d’explication, de discussion, de recherche de solution, ils ont enfin réussi à programmer un échange express demain pour un retour dans le centre de réparation. 
Cette fois, le superviseur va suivre de près le dossier et faire en sorte que je récupère bien un modèle européen. 
Il n’admet pas que ce même centre de réparation n’est pas fait le nécessaire pour qu’aujourd’hui je reçois le bon modèle. 
Il m’a promis que je recevrai un modèle européen avec une petite surprise pour s’excuser de toutes ces complications, il n’a pas voulu me dire quoi. 
Quoiqu’il en soit, le modèle de remplacement est partie tout à l’heure de leur centre de réparation. Affaire à suivre...


----------



## LaJague (3 Août 2020)

Au bout d’un moment ils n’ont qu’à expédier un modèle neuf et s’arranger en interne !!!!


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> Il m’a promis que je recevrai un modèle européen avec une petite surprise pour s’excuser de toutes ces complications, il n’a pas voulu me dire quoi.


Alors là, on attend avec impatience quel est le paquet cadeau que tu vas recevoir.


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors là, on attend avec impatience quel est le paquet cadeau que tu vas recevoir.


1 an d'abonnement à Apple TV +


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors là, on attend avec impatience quel est le paquet cadeau que tu vas recevoir.



Il m’a juste dit que ce sera un beau geste commercial. Maintenant reste à voir.


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2020)

gwen a dit:


> 1 an d'abonnement à Apple TV +



Si c’est ça, comme dire...


----------



## fousfous (3 Août 2020)

Un bracelet peut-être? Si c'est ça à besoin d'être envoyé avec la watch.


----------



## cdadol (4 Août 2020)

J'ai eu un problème une fois j'avais l'Apple Care + et ils m'ont prélever l'empreinte bancaire ( 600 - 700 euros de mémoire).
Je les ai contacté pour faire rectifier bien entendu le prélèvement ce qui as été fait. j'ai donc durant 3-4 jours été sans cette somme sur mon compte. 
J'ai eu le droit en compensation a une Apple TV. ( j'ai pu choisir pour 120 euros sur le site mais comme j'avais déjà pas mal de chose j'ai demandé si en rajoutant  la somme je pouvais prendre une Apple TV et la personne m'as dit c'est bon je peux vois l'offrir).
Je trouve que le geste commercial est quand même assez conséquent.


----------



## Mcbm (4 Août 2020)

J’ai reçu la remplaçante tout à l’heure. Cette fois-ci, c’est un modèle européen, tout fonctionne normalement. Concernant le geste commercial, j’avais une série 4 et ils me l’ont remplacée par une série 5 neuve. 
Des fois, ça vaut le coup d’avoir des petits soucis avec Apple...
Le principale, c’est qu’ils ont reconnu leur erreur et fait en sorte que tout rentre dans l’ordre même si ça a pris du temps. 
Avant j’avais une série 4 acier argent et une série 5 acier noir sidéral et aujourd’hui, j’ai deux série 5. Je suis gagnant dans l’histoire.


----------



## cdadol (4 Août 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> J’ai reçu la remplaçante tout à l’heure. Cette fois-ci, c’est un modèle européen, tout fonctionne normalement. Concernant le geste commercial, j’avais une série 4 et ils me l’ont remplacée par une série 5 neuve.
> Des fois, ça vaut le coup d’avoir des petits soucis avec Apple...
> Le principale, c’est qu’ils ont reconnu leur erreur et fait en sorte que tout rentre dans l’ordre même si ça a pris du temps.
> Avant j’avais une série 4 acier argent et une série 5 acier noir sidéral et aujourd’hui, j’ai deux série 5. Je suis gagnant dans l’histoire.



Effectivement beau geste de leur part et l'essentiel c'est la résolution


----------



## fousfous (4 Août 2020)

C'etait peut-être la seule solution pour t'envoyer une version européenne, garder ta série 4 et envoyer une série 5 comme geste commercial.


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2020)

Mcbm a dit:


> Concernant le geste commercial, j’avais une série 4 et ils me l’ont remplacée par une série 5 neuve.


Sacré bonus, comme quoi il faut tenir tête gentiment mais fermement.


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> C'etait peut-être la seule solution pour t'envoyer une version européenne, garder ta série 4 et envoyer une série 5 comme geste commercial.


Je pense aussi que c'est ça. Il est enfin tombé sur une personne intelligente qui a fait ce qu'il fallait pour que ça marche. Bon, par contre, c'est dommage pour l'abonnement Apple TV+, je pense que ça va te manquer


----------



## Mcbm (4 Août 2020)

Je pense aussi que c’est la solution qu’ils on trouvé pour résoudre le problème mais bon je ne vais pas m’en plaindre...


----------



## Mcbm (4 Août 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je pense aussi que c'est ça. Il est enfin tombé sur une personne intelligente qui a fait ce qu'il fallait pour que ça marche. Bon, par contre, c'est dommage pour l'abonnement Apple TV+, je pense que ça va te manquer



Après réflexion, peut-être que les dessins animés vont me manquer un peu mais je ne mourrai pas. Enfin je crois !


----------



## pampelune (12 Septembre 2020)

Depuis de nombreuses années (je dirais une bonne trentaine), les rares fois où j'ai eu des problèmes avec mes macs, le SAV a toujours été très bien, et m'a plusieurs fois compensé des problème par de beaux gestes commerciaux.
Je me souviens même une fois avoir discuté à l'Apple expo avec un type (je sais plus quel était sa fonction) d'un problème ou deux et il m'avait changé mon macbook pro 17" par un tout neuf alors qu'il n'était plus sous garantie.

Après, c'est sûr, il faut être patient, mais en étant sympa; on a toujours mieux qu'en râlant...


----------



## 6hako9 (10 Mars 2021)

Mcbm a dit:


> Il y a deux semaine, j’ai du renvoyer mon Apple Watch en réparation. Ayant l’AppleCare +, je demande le remplacement express. Jusque là tout va bien, à la réception de la remplaçante, je place la mienne dans la boîte et la donne au livreur.
> Je vais pour configurer la nouvelle mais petit soucis, impossible d’ajouter le forfait cellulaire.
> Je regarde dans réglage, information et modèle et je compare le numéro de modèle avec le site d’Apple.
> Elle porte le numéro de modèle A1976, modèle qui correspond au marché américain.
> ...


Bonjour j’ai exactement le même souci qui dure depuis le mois de janvier .
Votre problème à t’il été résolu ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2021)

6hako9 a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai exactement le même souci qui dure depuis le mois de janvier .
> Votre problème à t’il été résolu ?


Tu as la réponse au message 33 Et pour ne pas te faire languir, oui, ce fut résolu.


----------

